# process of first viv build.



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

i recently wanted a 4 viv stack but lacking money lately due to OH being out of work i'm forced to recycle my brothers cupboard :whistling2:

Buy Malibu 2 Door 3 Drawer Wardrobe - Blue at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Wardrobes.

i'm converting that cupboard into a triple viv stack to house 3 female cresties (male will stay in exo).

this is the progress so far (just gutted it, girl armed with screwdriver = sky dish flying from on top and nearly breaking OH's wrist :gasp



















we're using the shelf that seperated the hanging rail and drawers as one of the shelfs to seperate the vivs, and then a black shelf that unused in my ikea custom made wardrobe for the other divider:whistling2:

each tank will work out 55cm high, 48cm deep and 71cm long.

will upload more pictures tomorro after some shelfs are fixed in and the runner beamy things are stuck on xD.

let me know what you think or if anyone has any good ideas to make this a good stack


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

can we have this moved to habitat please?


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

update:

bought some MDF board and gave it 4 thick coats of varnish =]. now lovely and waterproof. fixed it to the back and bottom of the cupboard. 

fixed the first shelf on nice and secure .









lightings crap cos the rooms so small...couldnt get back far enough and the light in the rooms crap too. will take more pics tomorrow.


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

update:
second shelf is in place. and first runner woody thing is on.


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

not sure if anybody's actually interested in this thread but rather proud of my OH and myself xD.
viv's almost complete!!!. all my need now is volly to send me my glass, runners and vents 








all done!!!.

added a bit of decor for humour!. gunna cost me a bomb to fill these vivs for cresties i knows!!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

kaaathx said:


> not sure if anybody's actually interested in this thread but rather proud of my OH and myself xD.
> viv's almost complete!!!. all my need now is volly to send me my glass, runners and vents
> image
> all done!!!.
> ...


Looking good!!! 

I tend to go to Dunelm Mill or Ikea for the decor as it's pretty reasonable 
compared to pet shop ones

Buy Artificial English Ivy Garland Online | | Dunelm Mill

70 inches of ivy for £3.50. Bargain!!!!! : victory:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Looking good!!!
> 
> I tend to go to Dunelm Mill or Ikea for the decor as it's pretty reasonable
> compared to pet shop ones
> ...


 
yaaay somebody commented haha!. 

and yeah i ordered about 15 plants from there for 11 quid with delivary!!!.
they had a big sale on . they should be here soon!. i got another a few plants coming too. i need to fill 3 of those vivs. and i like my vivs packed ^.^


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

looks c-rap!!!!!!!!!!!!




ha ha ha, just kidding, not bad for a first time, d.i.y. effort.

only thing i want you to confirm is the sizes you gave me earlier for the glass.


those gaps look way bigger than what you told me.

looking forward to seeing the end result :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

volly said:


> looks c-rap!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nooo its deffinatly your eye-balls volly :].

and thanks. marks buying those funny screw cao thingys to cover the screws on the front. =]

il take a pic measuring one of the gaps for u tomorro xD


----------



## staffymum (May 21, 2011)

Thats a great way to recycle:lol2:.
Looking good so far,keep pic coming.
Im debating wether to self build,get someody else to build or just buy a viv and setup.
Good luck with rest of build:2thumb:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

staffymum said:


> Thats a great way to recycle:lol2:.
> Looking good so far,keep pic coming.
> Im debating wether to self build,get someody else to build or just buy a viv and setup.
> Good luck with rest of build:2thumb:


yeah, my mam goes "your not getting anymore jungle people until you get rid of these cupboards!"

so i was like okay ^.^ but then moneys tight so i thought naah i wont remove it il just convert it. i done it when she was in las vegas. she come home today xD. she likes it too:whistling2:


----------



## xtyler123x (Mar 11, 2011)

Brilliant Can't Wait Too see It Finished, Keep Up The Good Work


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Lookin good


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks guys. just waiting for light fittings and glass to come now xD, cresties will have a field day in there :]


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

a few more plants in setup. planning to make a woven trelis for the back and weave plants through it =]. got loads more plants coming just got to figure out what i am going to do with them =] by the way, this isnt the way it will look just wanted to have a fiddle around to see what i could do


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

loooks good bbe, get my vines back soon =]


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> loooks good bbe, get my vines back soon =]


 their not vines silly. their trailing plants. and yeah i got some new ones coming this week from surrey so ur disabled crestie is welcome to it xD. whats that soil called? isi just normal soil?


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> their not vines silly. their trailing plants. and yeah i got some new ones coming this week from surrey so ur disabled crestie is welcome to it xD. whats that soil called? isi just normal soil?


wich one the block you forgot to take home or the stuff in my boscs viv?


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> wich one the block you forgot to take home or the stuff in my boscs viv?


you left the block behind the door -_- how was i not meant to forget it . and the stuff with the bosc. its cheaper and theres more of it and i need 5 vivs worth xD


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> you left the block behind the door -_- how was i not meant to forget it . and the stuff with the bosc. its cheaper and theres more of it and i need 5 vivs worth xD


 its just steralised top soil from b&q , if you ask someone there theill tell you it doesnt exist =/ but its there


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> its just steralised top soil from b&q , if you ask someone there theill tell you it doesnt exist =/ but its there


lmao im not going all the way to b an q i might be beaten up walking through penyrheol with a bag of soil in my shoulder. will tesco's sell it?


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> lmao im not going all the way to b an q i might be beaten up walking through penyrheol with a bag of soil in my shoulder. will tesco's sell it?


 dunno just get rich to swing by there


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> dunno just get rich to swing by there


he doesnt go as fast as a swing...


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> he doesnt go as fast as a swing...


 so true :whistling2:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

iDomino said:


> so true :whistling2:


xD a little off topic but we should start putting bets on a fiver that he wont be on time. when he loses (which he most definatly will) we get free lifts xD


----------



## iDomino (Apr 23, 2011)

kaaathx said:


> xD a little off topic but we should start putting bets on a fiver that he wont be on time. when he loses (which he most definatly will) we get free lifts xD


 not a bad idea


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

2 vivs in the stack have now been fully kitted out, now awaiting glass for the 2 new tenants


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY the triple stack is now complete!!! .

it has 2 tenants at the moment. the bottom viv is looking pretty bare as there's a young crestie in there so don't want to overfill it so he can't find food. will be monitoring very closely to make sure he's eating, pretty confidend he'l be okay though =].
in the top viv is my new crestie mylo . i got him off chris18 on here ^.^ hes settling in great already and is currently exploring his new viv .
here's pictures of the finishing result .


























































can't wait to find a female crestie now


----------



## Nike_T7 (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks good but I am wondering if you have been used water resistant silicone sealant? Because in picture it don't seem you haven't done it..


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

Nike_T7 said:


> Looks good but I am wondering if you have been used water resistant silicone sealant? Because in picture it don't seem you haven't done it..


 
how do you expect to see something thats clear lol? and yes everythings been varnished and then sealed with silicone =]


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Nicely crafted and decorated too  Nice Cresty too


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Looks fantastic! Nicely crafted and decorated too  Nice Cresty too


thanks . im so pleased i picked a hadman as a boyfriend lol. wont be getting rid of him any time soon  . 

and i love decorating my vivs  i spend hours doing it! . do you think the bottom ones too bare? theres a near 4 month old crestie in there. its early weighing in at 10g so pretty good weight already. i didnt want to make it overly complicated or put soil in just incase. hes got plenty of hiding places but obviously his health comes first ^.^


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

kaaathx said:


> thanks . im so pleased i picked a hadman as a boyfriend lol. wont be getting rid of him any time soon  .
> 
> and i love decorating my vivs  i spend hours doing it! . do you think the bottom ones too bare? theres a near 4 month old crestie in there. its early weighing in at 10g so pretty good weight already. i didnt want to make it overly complicated or put soil in just incase. hes got plenty of hiding places but obviously his health comes first ^.^


I would stick wth no soil for the young one. Doesnt look too bare aslong as he has somewhere to properly hide and get away from the light in the day? I find toilet roll tubes useful hides, flatten them out so there's only a small gap to get in. My crestys quite like them anyway. Though not so very natural looking...

ETA: My OH is supposed to be a 'craftsman' but he's jut lazy!! Darnit :lol:


----------



## kaaathx (Apr 20, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I would stick wth no soil for the young one. Doesnt look too bare aslong as he has somewhere to properly hide and get away from the light in the day? I find toilet roll tubes useful hides, flatten them out so there's only a small gap to get in. My crestys quite like them anyway. Though not so very natural looking...
> 
> ETA: My OH is supposed to be a 'craftsman' but he's jut lazy!! Darnit :lol:


yeah if u can see in the pics the babys in the bottom viv, theres lino flooring so i can monitor his poops =]. and yeah theres plent of places he can hide but it looks so bare with no soil doesnt it .


----------

